# Bucks @ Pacers: Game 4



## Kreutz35

A matchup between 1-2 teams, this game will mark the Bucks' first matchup with a Central Division foe. The Pacers' season became a disappointment before it even started due to injuries, but that doesn't mean that they won't still fight hard, especially against a division rival. Meanwhile, the Bucks are perfect at home, but have yet to get a road win in a road heavy early schedule. Will this mark the first road win for the new look young Bucks, or will the road woes continue in Indianapolis?


----------



## Basel

Is David West back for the Pacers?


----------



## Kreutz35

I'm hoping to see some tweaks to the starting lineup. I don't necessarily think that Giannis needs to be in it yet, but having Dudley and Middleton both starting seems redundant. Something like: Knight, Mayo, Middleton, Parker, Sanders makes a lot more sense to me, especially with how well Mayo has played so far.


----------



## Kreutz35

Basel said:


> Is David West back for the Pacers?


I don't think so.


----------



## roux

Tonight is the night for Jabari to go off


----------



## Kreutz35

Scola and Parker guarding each other could both score a lot


----------



## RollWithEm

Basel said:


> Is David West back for the Pacers?


West, Hill, and Watson are out tonight.


----------



## Basel

RollWithEm said:


> West, Hill, and Watson are out tonight.



Bucks should win, but a young team going on the road is always going to have a tough matchup, regardless of opposition.


----------



## roux

Kreutz35 said:


> Scola and Parker guarding each other could both score a lot


Parker is an atrocious defender.. Worse than Glenn Robinson from what I have seen.


----------



## RollWithEm

roux said:


> Parker is an atrocious defender.. Worse than Glenn Robinson from what I have seen.


From what you've seen in his first 3 games as a pro? 

Give him some time.


----------



## ATLien

Pacers are terrible. Bucks should win this.


----------



## Kreutz35

Sounds like there will be a change to the starting lineup, but not what was expected. Jabari will move to the 3 and Ersan will start at the 4.


----------



## Kreutz35

Middleton will start the game on the bench.


----------



## Knick Killer

RollWithEm said:


> West, Hill, and Watson are out tonight.


Donald Sloan is the face of the franchise now baby!


----------



## Kreutz35

Looking ugly early


----------



## Kreutz35

This is some ugly basketball so far


----------



## roux

Why the **** is Jared Dudley starting? He is literally the last person on the entire roster I want to see on the floor, much less starting.


----------



## Kreutz35

Kidd loves his veterans...


----------



## Kreutz35

Pachulia is the king of awkwardly throwing the ball up and having it go in


----------



## roux

Zaza needs to wear a t-shirt with all that bacne


----------



## Kreutz35

Mayo an early candidate for Most Improved?


----------



## Kreutz35

Bucks look like hot garbage, but still lead by 3 after 1.


----------



## roux

Kreutz35 said:


> Mayo an early candidate for Most Improved?


I dont know if getting fat and quitting on the team last year qualifies him for the award.


----------



## RollWithEm

I'm starting to watch this game now.

Brutal start for Brandon Knight. Wow. He really didn't come out focused tonight.


----------



## Kreutz35

Did I just see Jabari take the ball up court and initiate the half court O? Jabari for PG!


----------



## RollWithEm

Good to see him not giving up despite his early struggles, though. He keeps putting 'em up.


----------



## Kreutz35

Wanted to see Jabari keep that and throw it down.


----------



## RollWithEm

Way to show me what's up BKnight. 6 of the first 8 points after I was hatin.


----------



## RollWithEm

...and then he misses two more lay-ups. Knight is a frustrating player to watch.


----------



## Kreutz35

You're telling me...


----------



## Kreutz35

Well that's going down as one of the worst plays I've ever seen...


----------



## roux

Knight is a shoot first point.. thats not good for Jabari and Giannis.


----------



## RollWithEm

Good pass from Mayo to the Freak!


----------



## RollWithEm

Back-to-back assists by Mayo to end the first quarter.


----------



## RollWithEm

And another dish by Mayo to Pachulia early in the 2nd. Who is this OJ Mayo? I don't recognize him at all.


----------



## Kreutz35

Mayo must've gotten ahold of the MonStars magic basketball and stolen some talent from someone...


----------



## RollWithEm

11 minutes for Mayo with 9 points and 3 assists on only 4 shot attempts??? Who is this guy?


----------



## RollWithEm

Mayo and Jabari don't seem to be playing any overlapping minutes. Kidd has to find a way to get his two best offensive players on the floor together at some point, I think.


----------



## Kreutz35

Pretty score by Jabari


----------



## roux

God is Jabari sexy.


----------



## Kreutz35

Bucks pulling away


----------



## roux

Not a shocking statement here, but you take George, West and Hill off this team and they are just a disaster.. theyare making the Bucks look good.


----------



## roux

and we are letting them back in it


----------



## Kreutz35

Charlotte all over again...


----------



## Kreutz35

Mayo to Giannis for 3!!!!!!


----------



## Kreutz35

Bucks up 8 after 3


----------



## Kreutz35

Giannis making Scola look silly


----------



## 29380

Giannis is eating Cope alive


----------



## Kreutz35

Giannis on fire!!!


----------



## Kreutz35

Trying to give another one away...


----------



## Kreutz35

Bucks win 87-81


----------



## roux

Good win, with all the guys Indiana was missing we had no business losing this one.


----------



## Bubbles

Not sure if I like Ersan starting. Dudley has no business starting (or playing as far as I'm concerned). How is Henson not getting more minutes?


----------



## RollWithEm

CJ Miles was a disaster in that game. WOW!


----------

